# comportamiento del MAP y ¿como modificarlo?



## maligno (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola  a todos.
tengo un problema con un motor preparado que no se bien como resolver, que es lo siguiente: despues de muchas modificaciones el vacio de la admision quedo muy bajo, y el MAP claramente se comporta a las nuevas caracteristicas y esto me produce un consumo exagerado e en ralenti y en bajas revoluciones.
¿que es el MAP? es el medidor de presion absoluta en el multiple de admision, la tension aumenta conforme la presion tambien lo haga, este tiene un rango de trabajo de 0,5 a 4,9 volts entendiendo el valor mas alto a plena carga.
¿que hace mi motor? despues de las modificaciones el voltaje del MAP paso de 0,8 a 3,3 volts, esto significa que detecta mucha carga cosa que es irreal.
¿como lo puedo correguir? pues bien, estube probando y probando y con una fuente variable descubri que regula muy bien a 1,2 vots de señal MAP, tengo una idea pero nose como aplicarla y es insertar entre la salida del sensor y la entrada de la ecu un corrector que me permita entregar una señal de 1,2 volt mientras la señal del Map sea menor o igual a 3,5 volts, hasta ahora se me ocurre un comparador. 
¿ que podria hacer para conseguir eso?
saludos a todos.


----------



## JoniDf (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola! Que auto es ?  lo que el map mide es la aspiracion del motor el vacio del multiple de admision ! por los datos q tiras al parecer en alta se esta quedando sin vacio ese motor ! le tirastes una leva? 
dejandolo trabajar fijo a 1.2 el motor acelera bien ?? o se pone pesado ? tenes que tratar de fabricar una emulacion casi perfecta para q la ecu no te tire fallas .
Segun el tipo de encendido que tengas el map vendria a trabajar como un vacuometro para la ecu y lo que hace es corregir el avance del encendido .
Hace de cuenta q es el pulmon de vacio que traia el distribuidor con los contrapesos para corregir el avance en baja y en alta , esto es lo mismo pero electronicamente mapeado para las distintas cargas y regimenes del motor !

algo q se me ocurre para mejorarlo es usar un conversor de frecuencia-tension tomando señal del - de bobina algo parecido al corte de mnicolau y calibrarlo a las tensiones de funcionamiento de map de acuerdo a las rpm


----------



## maligno (Jun 1, 2010)

Al motor se le cambiaron los levas, por eso la lectura del MAP es diferente y no es dejarlo fijo a 1,2 sino mantener ese valor hasta que el sensor marque 3,5 y de ahi en adelante mantener la señal con el valor que da el MAP, el 1,2 lo determine mediante experimentacion.
El motor regula como a 1000 rpm y tiene rango util como hasta las 9000 le reprograme la ecu pero aun me queda ese detalle, pero es solo eso cambiar la señal del MAP.


----------



## JoniDf (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola si le tocastes las levas no esperes tener los mismas valores de map q antes ...
Tendrias q agarrar un motor standar y medir el valor a 1000 rpm , a 2000 y asi sucesivamente para luego crear una simulacion q no te va a servir demucho porque ese motor ya no trabaja igual que al standar
Saludos !


----------



## maligno (Jun 4, 2010)

esta muy claro que los valores no son iguales, y repito no necesito cambiar la respuesta del map, solo respetarla desde los 3,5 volt hacia arriba y de ese punto abajo que seria entre 900 y 1500 rpm con carga minima, que trabaje a valor fijo de 1,2 volts.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 11, 2010)

buenas noches maligno, quizas un poco tarde pero igual va una posible respuesta.  Como veo sos fierrero o trabajas en la linea automotriz, si es asi ok colega. Se me ocurre hacer un simple divisor resistivo, por ej. coloca en serie dos resistencias de 100k coloca de un extremo la señal del map el otro extremo a masa y del pto.medio (entre ambas resistencias) toma la señal que va a la compu. con dos r iguales en su pto.medio vas a obtener la mitad de la tension que tenes a la entrada (o sea la mitad de lo que te esta entregando el map) el tema es que en altas vueltas tambien vas a tener la mitad del valor que te entrega, pero mejor probalo a ver si camina.   Por otro lado que es lo que enfierraste... de curioso nomas.    Si lo que te comente antes no te sirve porque en alta te va a marcar poca carga, habria que pensarlo un poco,  bueno fijate y comentame si no lo resolviste todavia que le seguimos metiendo rosca. un abrazo.


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

lo relevante fue el cambio de levas, mayor cruce le puse ahora una ecu programable con flujometro pero igual me interesa variar la señal del map,(no todos los clientes tienen para hacer invercion en una ecu de esas)
esta semana retomare el tema aver q sale
saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

Supongo que con un Operacional como amplificador (no inversor) y otro como restador, calibrás cómodamente el máximo y el mínimo. Por seguridad una resistencia en serie con la salida y un zener de 5 V 1 Watt a masa no estaría mal para protejer la ecu.

Saludos !


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

algo asi es lo que yo pensaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

maligno dijo:


> algo asi es lo que yo pensaba.


 

 Te dije de un zener de 5 V como protección porque comentaste que era lo máximo que daba el MAP , aunque lo correcto sería averiguar primero hasta donde está protegida la entrada de la ecu .

Saludos !


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

4,9 es el valor maximo del MAP a 100% de carga, mas alla de eso la ecu lo acusa como falla
saludos


----------



## alexei (May 16, 2012)

talvez te sirva


----------

